# Upgrade MacPro imposible !



## Mister Djé (9 Février 2015)

Bonjour,
Je possède un MacPro 4.1 Nehalem 2.66 Ghz early 2009, 6 Go de Ram et impossible de le passer en 5.1 :-/
Testé avec Mac Pro 2009-2010 Firmware Tool, erreur 5570 .... Je trouve pas de réponses (ou en anglais)...
Pour infos, testé en Sata sur DD interne, en externe, même erreur (5570) et quand je vais dans le dossier Ramdisk et clique sue le .dmg, image not recognized 
Une idée les amis ???


----------



## subsole (9 Février 2015)

Bonjour 
Voilà ce que j'ai trouvé :


> I also got the 5570 error message when trying to use the update tool.  After reading the entire forum, I too disabled the MacOs Firewall (in system preferences under security), restarted the mac and then restarted the firmware tool, but I continued to get the 5570 error.  I then redownloaded the zip file at the beginning of this thread and it worked fine.  Hope this helps anyone else who gets this error.


Donc,
- Désactive le coupe-feu (dans les Préférences Système)
- Redémarre le Mac.
- Retélécharge  le _.zip_  (le firmware), et dézip-le.
- Recommence l'installation du firmware.


----------



## Mister Djé (9 Février 2015)

Bonsoir et merci pour la réponse 
Je vais tester, mais quelques doutes car le coupe-feu n'était pas activé.
Mais c'est une piste, et je vais l'explorer 
Merci et bonne soirée,
plus de news demain sur l'évolution ...


----------



## subsole (9 Février 2015)

Pour moi c'est juste le zip qui à souffert.


----------



## Mister Djé (9 Février 2015)

Bon, méthode pare-feu, fait, il était pas activé, reboot, téléchargement du fichier depuis une autre source, même erreur :-/
Edit: bien entendu je suis en mode admin ...


----------



## subsole (9 Février 2015)

J'ai ça  ===> http://www.everymac.com/systems/app...y-2009-nehalem-how-to-upgrade-processors.html



> "
> Firmware Hack Option
> 
> For really adventurous hardware hackers, there is a second option that involves not only an officially unsupported hardware upgrade but also a firmware hack -- or "firmware update" if you prefer -- for the "Early 2009" Mac Pro models.
> ...



PS tu l'ouvres avec quoi ton .zip ?


----------



## Mister Djé (10 Février 2015)

Hello !!
Bon la page de everymac bug ce matin, elle ne s'ouvre pas ....
Pour le zip, je clic dessus et il se décompresse tout seul, je n'ai pas d'utilitaire spécifique.


----------



## subsole (10 Février 2015)

Peut être que ce hack demande les conditions de l'époque (l'OS, etc.), je ne sais pas comment il fonctionne ni vraiment ce qu'il fait (j'ai lu en travers) 
D'ici, e lien fonctionne.


----------



## Mister Djé (10 Février 2015)

Le lien fonctionne à nouveau en effet ...
Je viens de regarder la dernière ma de l'efi pour les MacPro early 2009 sur le site d'Apple, et ça serait cette version:MP41.0081.B07 (EFI 1.4) alors que sous Yosemite j'ai cette version: MP41.0081.B08 et 1.39f5 pour la version SMC ... Peut être la cause, mais vu que ma version semble postérieure car B08, mais SMC inférieure, je ne sais pas quoi faire 
Pas envie de planter mon MacPro !


----------



## subsole (10 Février 2015)

Possible, ne sais pas.
As-tu lu ce que j'ai mis en citation au post #6 ?
On y parle d'un hack de firmware et pas d'un pur firmware Apple.
La dernière phrase est mettez vos slips en acier : "_*Should you apply any firmware hacks, backup everything first, and be prepared to accept any consequences*_"


----------



## Mister Djé (10 Février 2015)

Oui, j'avais vu. Du coup, je vais pas tenter de foutre mon MacPro en vrac, je vais rester comme çà, j'espère juste que la Ram en 1333 Mhz que j'ai trouvé d'occasion fonctionnera bien (mais à 1066 Mhz) dessus !


----------



## Ibiscus (11 Février 2015)

Sur mon Mac Pro 4.1 2009 que j'ai acheté neuf et dont j'ai fait la MàJ de l'EFI 1.4 uniquement j'ai bien :
_Version de la ROM de démarrage :    MP41.0081.B07
Version SMC (système) :    1.39f5
Version SMC (support pour processeur) :    1.39f5_
Si tu n'as pas acheté neuf ton Mac Pro, ne peux-tu pas envisager que le précédent propriétaire l'ait déjà passé en EFI 1.5 ? Ce qui expliquerait que la modif produise un message d'erreur, non ?
Pour la version SMC, tu es sûr que la modif, fait changer la SMC ? Il faudrait qu'un autre intervenant, ayant fait la modif, donne sa version de la SMC.


----------



## Essentials2020 (18 Mars 2015)

Bonjour,
Suis dans la même situation que Mister Djé : Mac Pro 4.1 acheté neuf. J'aimerais beaucoup réaliser la montée de version du firmware vers 5.1 afin d'augmenter la RAM en 1333MHz et ensuite faire évoluer le processeur d'origine (quad core 2.66) vers un modèle plus performant sans savoir lequel (utilisation : 85% Lightroom, 14% Photoshop, 1% autre).
Avez-vous réussi ?


----------



## archange229 (18 Mars 2015)

Pour faire évoluer la ram en 1333mhz il faut faire évoluer le processeur


----------



## Guiguimousse (25 Avril 2015)

Bonjour,

Il est tout a fait possible de faire évoluer un Mac Pro 2009 vers 2010 (à ce jour).
Pour cela il faut télécharger le firmware 1.5 (le dernier en date pour les Mac Pro 2010 et +)  https://support.apple.com/kb/DL1321?locale=fr_FR
Une fois téléchargé il faut le monter sur le bureau.

Télécharger ensuite Mac Pro 2009-2010 Firmware Tool sur le site de l'éditeur.

Exécuter ensuite la procédure normale décrite sur l'utilitaire de mise à jour du firmware. Redémarrer le Mac Pro en suivant la procédure et vérifier dans les informations système que tu es bien en 5.1

Pour info, j'étais sous Mountain Lion pour exécuter la mise à jour, car je crois savoir qu'elle ne fonctionne pas sous Mavericks ou Yosemite.

En ce qui concerne le changement de RAM tu peux la passer en 1333 MHz sans changer le processeur (et elle sera gérée), si elle n'est pas reconnue au démarrage suivant, une réinitialisation PRAM devrait régler le problème.

Cordialement
Guillaume


----------



## archange229 (26 Avril 2015)

Comment fais tu pour passer ta ram en 1333 avec un xeon nehalem ?, moi j ai du changer mon 2.8 nehalem contre un 3.33 westmere pour passer en 1333 sans manipulation .

Cordialement


----------



## Fogi (26 Avril 2015)

archange229 a dit:


> Comment fais tu pour passer ta ram en 1333 avec un xeon nehalem ?, moi j ai du changer mon 2.8 nehalem contre un 3.33 westmere pour passer en 1333 sans manipulation .
> 
> Cordialement



Si, si, ça peu marcher avec un Nehalem. Pour avoir la Ram à 1333, il faut juste installer au choix un Nehalem Xeon W3570 à 3,20 Ghz ou W3580 (celui que j'ai) issu d'un mono-cpu ou encore un X5580 à 3,2 Ghz ou un X5590 à 3,33 Mhz issu d'un bi-cpu. Les Westmere ont comme référence W36xx ou X56xx...
Sur un 4.1, les barrettes d'origines sont des 1066, il est impossible de les faire tourner à 1333.
Quel que soit le CPU que je cite, il faudra bien sûr passer par l'installation de barrettes certifiées 1333 mhz et par la case Zap de PRAM après le flashage.
Pour info, j'avais fait mon flashage sous Maverick.


----------



## Essentials2020 (4 Mai 2015)

Bonjour Guillaume,
Merci pour ta réponse, quand j'utilise le Mac pro 2009-2010 Firmware Tool.app, je rencontre l'erreur 5570. Soit je n'ai pas la bonne version, soit il va falloir trouver un contournement... Aurais-tu un lien pour télécharger une version qui fonctionne sous Yosemite ?

Il suffira ensuite de mettre à jour l'EFI en version 1.5 puis réinitialiser la PRAM pour la passer en 1333mhz.
Cdt


----------



## Guiguimousse (4 Mai 2015)

Bonjour,

Je viens de faire le test sur plusieurs Mac Pro sous Yosemite pour l'upgrade vers le firmware 1.5 et ça marche. Il faut impérativement télécharger le firmware 1.5 et le monter sur le bureau avant de lancer la procédure d'upgrade à l'aide de Mac Pro 2009-2010 Firmware Tool. (disponible après inscription sur forum.netkas.org)

En ce qui concerne le passage de la ram en 1333 MHz il faut déjà avoir de la ram 1333 MHz et entrer dans les conditions très bien expliquées par Fogi. (Ma réponse portait à confusion, il n'y a pas besoin de changer de famille de processeur pour que la ram (1333MHz) soit reconnue en 1333MHz)
Il faut ensuite suivre la procédure de démarrage indiquée dans la fenêtre de l'upgrade

Pour preuve http://hpics.li/9d2ef7a

Cordialement


----------



## Essentials2020 (4 Mai 2015)

Merci Guillaume,
Je confirme le passage en 5.1, encore merci pour ton aide.
Cdt,


----------



## Guiguimousse (4 Mai 2015)

Essentials2020 a dit:


> Merci Guillaume,
> Je confirme le passage en 5.1, encore merci pour ton aide.
> Cdt,


Super !

Quelle erreur faisais-tu ? (pour aider les autres)


----------



## Essentials2020 (4 Mai 2015)

J'avais juste omis de mettre l'upgrade au bon endroit (sur le bureau) 

Reste plus qu'à changer le processeur et la RAM pour prolonger la vie de mon Mac pro ...
Cdt,


----------



## archange229 (25 Mai 2015)

Gg . Bon upgrade .


----------



## Fogi (27 Mai 2015)




----------



## JO57155 (21 Juillet 2017)

Bonjour à tous,
J'ai décidé d'upgrader mon ancien MacPro 4.1 en 5.1, ce que j'ai réussi sans problème grâce à "Nektas".
Deuxième étape, j'installe un Intel Xéon W3680 6 Core et 4X8 Gb DDR3 ECC 1333MHz/1066MHz, et là au redémarrage plus rien écran noir...
J'attends un conseil pour essayer de m'en sortir.
Merci.


----------



## Fogi (21 Juillet 2017)

JO57155 a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> J'ai décidé d'upgrader mon ancien MacPro 4.1 en 5.1, ce que j'ai réussi sans problème grâce à "Nektas".
> Deuxième étape, j'installe un Intel Xéon W3680 6 Core et 4X8 Gb DDR3 ECC 1333MHz/1066MHz, et là au redémarrage plus rien écran noir...
> J'attends un conseil pour essayer de m'en sortir.
> Merci.


1re étape : Zapper la PRAM : cmd+alt+P+R


----------



## JO57155 (22 Juillet 2017)

Fogi a dit:


> 1re étape : Zapper la PRAM : cmd+alt+P+R


J'ai trouvé la solution, réinstaller le copro après un bon nettoyage et nouvelle pâte thermique. Redémarrage et tout est ok. Mémoire reconnue immédiatement sans zapper la PRAM.


----------



## Fogi (22 Juillet 2017)

JO57155 a dit:


> J'ai trouvé la solution, réinstaller le copro après un bon nettoyage et nouvelle pâte thermique. Redémarrage et tout est ok. Mémoire reconnue immédiatement sans zapper la PRAM.


Bravo, c'est cool ! La mémoire est reconnue, mais tourne t-elle à 1333 Mhz ?


----------



## Greg79 (28 Septembre 2017)

Bonjour à tous,

Possédant un Mac Pro 2009 Nehalem 2.66Ghz, j'ai comme projet (assez urgent) de l'upgrader sérieusement...j'ai suivi avec attention tous les messages traitant du sujet, mais problème, pas moyen d'obtenir le 2009-2010 firmware tool!!! 
Quand je veux m'inscrire sur Nektas il ne se passe rien, pas d'emails de confirmation ou d'activation; j'ai réitéré ma demande plusieurs fois avec différentes adresses mail et toujours rien. De plus je ne trouve pas le contact de l'admin!
Quelqu'un aurait-il un plan pour que je puisse choper ce firmware tool quelque part?
Un grand merci d'avance pour votre aide!!!!
Greg


----------



## Fogi (28 Septembre 2017)

Greg79 a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> Quelqu'un aurait-il un plan pour que je puisse choper ce firmware tool quelque part?
> Un grand merci d'avance pour votre aide!!!!
> Greg


Hello !
Il est dans la signature du premier post : http://forum.netkas.org/index.php/topic,852.0.html


----------



## Greg79 (28 Septembre 2017)

Merci mais j'avais déjà téléchargé ce zip, mais une fois que le dmg du firmware (sur bureau) est monté et que je clique sur le tool l'appli quitte immédiatement, sans même cette erreur dont vous parlez ici....du coup j'ai pensé qu'il y avait un zip "officiel" et qui marche, autre que celui présent dans la signature...


----------



## Greg79 (28 Septembre 2017)

Pour info je suis toujours en 10.5.8....est-ce la cause du problème?


----------



## Fogi (28 Septembre 2017)

Greg79 a dit:


> Pour info je suis toujours en 10.5.8....est-ce la cause du problème?


Sans aucun doute. Ce firmware modifié date de mai 2011 donc il faut au moins la 10.6 Leopard et suivants. (Pour info, j'ai ouvert le firmware sous High Sierra et il doit fonctionner puisqu'il me demande de downgrader à 4.1)


----------



## mariol66 (28 Septembre 2017)

Fogi a dit:


> Sans aucun doute. Ce firmware modifié date de mai 2011 donc il faut au moins la 10.6 Leopard et suivants. (Pour info, j'ai ouvert le firmware sous High Sierra et il doit fonctionner puisqu'il me demande de downgrader à 4.1)



Tu as installé High Sierra sur ton MacPro via une mise à jour ou une clean install ? des problèmes particuliers concernant la maj de l'EFI du Mac ou tout roule ?


----------



## Fogi (28 Septembre 2017)

mariol66 a dit:


> Tu as installé High Sierra sur ton MacPro via une mise à jour ou une clean install ? des problèmes particuliers concernant la maj de l'EFI du Mac ou tout roule ?


Ayant un clone de mon DD, j'ai tenté la migration vers high Sierra en mise à jour dans un premier temps pour voir si mes softs sont compatibles au moins avec la version. La CS6 et XPress 2015 fonctionnent parfaitement mais je tenterai plus tard une clean install quand j'aurai des retours sur leur compatibilité (ou pas) avec APFS. 
Mise à jour du firmware, aucun souci, tout roule.


----------



## Greg79 (29 Septembre 2017)

Merci pour la réponse, je vais de ce pas essayer de choper snow leopard


----------



## Fogi (29 Septembre 2017)

Greg79 a dit:


> Merci pour la réponse, je vais de ce pas essayer de choper snow leopard


Snow leopard est une mise à jour de Leopard qu'il faudra installer avant. Pourquoi ne pas passer sur plus récent ?


----------



## mariol66 (29 Septembre 2017)

Fogi a dit:


> Ayant un clone de mon DD, j'ai tenté la migration vers high Sierra en mise à jour dans un premier temps pour voir si mes softs sont compatibles au moins avec la version. La CS6 et XPress 2015 fonctionnent parfaitement mais je tenterai plus tard une clean install quand j'aurai des retours sur leur compatibilité (ou pas) avec APFS.
> Mise à jour du firmware, aucun souci, tout roule.



J'hésite encore mais comme j'ai un second SSD avec un autre Mac OS peut-être que je l'installerais via une mise à jour pour essayer.


----------



## Greg79 (5 Octobre 2017)

Bon tout s'arrange peu à peu...snow leopard trouvé, bécane enfin flashée 5.1, SSD et 24GO installés, j'ai pu upgrader jusqu'à El capitan, par contre Sierra 10.12 est maintenant introuvable sur l'appstore, Apple impose High Sierra!!!! Auriez-vous un lien fiable pour trouver le 10.12?


----------



## Fogi (5 Octobre 2017)

Greg79 a dit:


> Bon tout s'arrange peu à peu...snow leopard trouvé, bécane enfin flashée 5.1, SSD et 24GO installés, j'ai pu upgrader jusqu'à El capitan, par contre Sierra 10.12 est maintenant introuvable sur l'appstore, Apple impose High Sierra!!!! Auriez-vous un lien fiable pour trouver le 10.12?


Pas de lien... Pourquoi ne pas faire directement faire la mise à jour High Sierra ?
Petit retour : J'ai finalement fait une clean installation du système et tout réinstallé. Tout fonctionne comme avant.


----------



## r e m y (5 Octobre 2017)

Greg79 a dit:


> Bon tout s'arrange peu à peu...snow leopard trouvé, bécane enfin flashée 5.1, SSD et 24GO installés, j'ai pu upgrader jusqu'à El capitan, par contre Sierra 10.12 est maintenant introuvable sur l'appstore, Apple impose High Sierra!!!! Auriez-vous un lien fiable pour trouver le 10.12?



ElCapitan fonctionne bien. 
Reste sur cette version en attendant que HighSierra soit debuggué et d'ici quelques mois tu passeras directement à macOS 10.13!


----------



## Greg79 (5 Octobre 2017)

Parce que le mac est dédié au son et doit faire tourner Pro Tools HD, qui n'est pour l'instant pas compatible 10.13!


----------



## pajao (26 Mars 2018)

Bonsoir,10.11.6

je viens de récup un Mac pro 4.1 Quadcore 2.66Mhz ,6Ghz de Ram, qui tourne sous El capitan 10.11.6, jai suivi toute la procédure avec MacproEFIupdate1.5 ouvert sur le bureau , j'ai lance Macpro 2009-2010 Firmware tool, tout se passe bien j'ai la fenêtre qui me dit que je doit redémarrer, en gardant appuyer sur le bouton Power jusqu'a  que la led clignote, mais je suis tjrs en 4.1, le Mac pro boote normalement.....
Je vois pas trop comment continuer..Quelqu'un aurait une idée?

Ma version de ROM démarrage est MP41.0081.B07
SMC 1.39f5 pour systeme et processeur.

a l'aide


----------



## wip (27 Mars 2018)

Désactives tu le SIP ?

https://forums.macg.co/threads/cons...utilisation-multimedia.1298925/#post-13215596


----------

